# 2003 Telemark Calendar



## robbel (Nov 13, 2002)

Not really the right topic but just wanted to check if anyone ordered  the annerby.com Telemark(SKI) calendar and got their copy yet?


----------



## Greg (Nov 13, 2002)

Please don't cross-post.

See this thread:
http://forums.alpinezone.com/viewtopic.php?t=372

Thread locked.


----------

